

Ask HN: App of the Year? - busterc

What app has had the biggest impact for you in 2013?
======
askar
If you ask me as a developer of my apps, of course, I'd say all my apps that I
developed during 2013 with a special shout-out to my Quotegram iOS app
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quotegram/id705700846](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quotegram/id705700846)).
It taught a bunch in terms of planning, marketing, interacting with bloggers
and the whole 9-yard.

------
tagabek
Probably my first app because it launched me into my consulting career, which
led to writing my first book, which is leading to my ideal lifestyle.

------
bbissoon
Philantro ([https://www.philantro.com](https://www.philantro.com)) - working
with nonprofits and in the so called "Civiltech" sphere has humbled and made
me a more gifted programmer. It's the sort of transformation that can only
come with coding for the heart vs the pocket. We're launching in a few weeks.

------
busterc
Pocket

